# What editor do you use?



## Pi (Feb 19, 2009)

A simple, informational poll!


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 19, 2009)

Unix/Linux: vi or pico/nano (for command line), and gedit (if using the GUI)
Windows: Notepad++


----------



## Rayne (Feb 19, 2009)

Linux: gedit,
Win32: Notepad++ or Visual Studio, depending on how masochistic I'm feeling.


----------



## yak (Feb 19, 2009)

*nix: mcedit
*win: PHP Expert Editor (not just for PHP) and Zend Studio 5.5


----------



## Eevee (Feb 19, 2009)

goin' old-school, huh

everyone who doesn't say vim or emacs is doing it wrong

(vim)


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 19, 2009)

nano in textmode, mousepad for GUI. (Although, I have been known to use mcedit and vim in textmode from time to time...)


----------



## Raithah (Feb 19, 2009)

Notepad++, but I just muck around with HTML and Javascript. Though, given that a teco sounds to me like something you'd eat, I'd say that my opinion isn't one you're looking for.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 19, 2009)

Notepad, MSWord, Outlook Notes....just anywhere I can cut and paste config fragments between reloads.  Needless to say, I don't do a lot of coding.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 19, 2009)

depends on what...

DX crap usually goes on Visual Studio.
PHP/Perl goes on Notepad++
Torque files usually go under notepad++ or just notepad if I'm especially lazy.

And I'm a Windows fag quiet.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

jGrasp and Notepad, I'm still making my way up the programming ladder. (My professors are slow =.=)



Eli said:


> And I'm a Windows fag quiet.



You're not alone


----------



## net-cat (Feb 20, 2009)

Vim/gVim more or less across the board now. I keep Notepad++ around for some things on Windows. (Like working with UNC pathnames. On my computer, for some reason, it takes a good 1-2 minutes for Vim to figure out UNCs.)


----------



## Eevee (Feb 20, 2009)

what about notepad++ makes it so popular?


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 20, 2009)

Eevee said:


> what about notepad++ makes it so popular?



It has a lot more features than the base notepad.  Basically more powerful search, replace, format, conversion and identification abilities.  For example, it can recognize and colour-code the text for over 30 programming language scripts.  Also supports tabs, autosaves, Macros, and plugins.  Awesome little piece of Freeware.


----------



## Pi (Feb 20, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> It has a lot more features than the base notepad.  Basically more powerful search, replace, format, conversion and identification abilities.  For example, it can recognize and colour-code the text for over 30 programming language scripts.  Also supports tabs, autosaves, Macros, and plugins.  Awesome little piece of Freeware.



so it's sort of like vim except only runs on windows and has 1/10th of the language highlighters and indenters?


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 20, 2009)

Pi said:


> so it's sort of like vim except only runs on windows and has 1/10th of the language highlighters and indenters?



Exactly.   Good tool for Windows, not much else.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 20, 2009)

umm I used pico back in the day -.-;;;


----------



## net-cat (Feb 20, 2009)

Why Notepad++?

Free, Powerful (though not so much as vim or emacs) with a short learning curve.


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 20, 2009)

Notepad++ on Windows, Geany (mp for the commandline) on Linux


----------



## Eevee (Feb 20, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> It has a lot more features than the base notepad.  Basically more powerful search, replace, format, conversion and identification abilities.  For example, it can recognize and colour-code the text for over 30 programming language scripts.  Also supports tabs, autosaves, Macros, and plugins.


yeah but these things are _baseline functionality_.  that's like saying your car has doors and four wheels.  anything without these is not worth considering.  did people just pick it up, say "whoa this is better than the useless editor that comes with windows", and that was that?  :/


----------



## Aurali (Feb 20, 2009)

Eevee said:


> yeah but these things are _baseline functionality_.  that's like saying your car has doors and four wheels.  anything without these is not worth considering.  did people just pick it up, say "whoa this is better than the useless editor that comes with windows", and that was that?  :/



it's cause it's popular.. It's got nothing to do with better.
People give it to other people, who in turn give it to other people.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 20, 2009)

I use notepad.exe in Windows, just 'cause I can access it easily from the "Run" dialog (which, as far as I know, can only run Windows' native programs).

[win+R + "notepad" + enter] is a very familiar action to me.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 20, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I use notepad.exe in Windows, just 'cause I can access it easily from the "Run" dialog (which, as far as I know, can only run Windows' native programs).
> 
> [win+R + "notepad" + enter] is a very familiar action to me.


Note true. It looks through your PATH environment variable. That's why "python," "perl," "gvim" and all the ports of UNIX utilities I have work from Run.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 20, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I use notepad.exe in Windows, just 'cause I can access it easily from the "Run" dialog (which, as far as I know, can only run Windows' native programs).


http://launchy.net/


----------



## Impasse (Feb 20, 2009)

Eevee said:


> http://launchy.net/


That... is awesome  Thanks much, I didn't know about anything like Launchy.


----------



## Koda (Feb 21, 2009)

Emacs/Nano under Linux.

Oh, use write.exe instead of notepad.exe, seriously. Notepad is OLD and does creepy stuff with newlines, though, it supports [Ctrl+G] to jump to lines, I don't think write has that. But write has a nice find-replace feature notepad lacks.

It's almost like my most favorite relic of all windows distributions, right through Vista.. the font installer!  Notepad and the font installer have been pretty much exactly the same since.. probably 3.1.


----------



## Rayne (Feb 21, 2009)

Eevee said:


> did people just pick it up, say "whoa this is better than the useless editor that comes with windows", and that was that?  :/



That's pretty much why I use it. :V


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

I use Geany.  I found vim to be too trying to learn whereas Geany I just found to be really easy to use.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 23, 2009)

fyi vim has both an easy mode and Cream


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2009)

Eevee said:


> fyi vim has both an easy mode and Cream



*laughs* Mmmm... creamy.  Never tried it yet - will definitely have to give it a look.


----------



## An Theris (Feb 23, 2009)

Windows: Notepad++
Linux: gedit
Linux command line: screaming at the screen, cause vi hates me


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

An Theris said:


> Linux command line: screaming at the screen, cause vi hates me


*i* to insert text
*<Esc>* to stop inserting text
*:wq* to save and quit

you are now a vim expert


----------



## Koda (Feb 25, 2009)

At work there was this shareware program, Edit++ installed, it was a decent thing, I used it for a short while. But I hate nag screens. So I uninstalled it. It and WinRAR. :/


----------

